# Endnote et latex



## Delphine (21 Février 2003)

est-ce que quelqu'un utilise endote dans un environement latex ?
(je pose la question avant de me lancer dans un grand discours


----------



## Lupin sansei (21 Février 2003)

J'utilise bibtex avec latex. J'ai trouvé un freeware: Bibdesk qui permet de gerer ta base de références et d'inserer une référence dans ton texte source par glisser-déposer.
Ensuite les références biblio sont mises en forme à la fin de ton document suivant le style préciser.

par exemple, Elsevier fournit leur modéle Latex compatible avec tous leurs journaux et ils appliqueront le stlye correspondant au journal lors de la publication.


----------



## Delphine (21 Février 2003)

merci, je voulais précisément faire la jonction entre endnote et bibtex. Je vais aller voir bibdesk avant de te reposer la question


----------



## Lupin sansei (22 Février 2003)

j'ignore si Endonote permet des exports de la base de données. Peut être y a t'il des utilitaires qui font ça.


----------

